# verkaufe Far Cry 3 limited edition  mit uplay account!



## b4shbunny (27. Mai 2013)

hey Leute,

ich verkaufe meinen Uplay account mit dem spiel far cry 3, der limited edition !

schreib einfach drunter wer interesse hat, diesen werde ich per PN benachrichtigen .

bezahlung würde unter PSC erfolgen, Preis liegt erstmal bei 20 Euro, mit mir kann man aber sehr gut verhandeln


----------

